# Happy New Year 2022!



## Hooked (31/12/21)

"On New Year’s Eve, make sure you have your left leg in the air so you can start the New Year on the right foot."

Wishing everyone the very best for 2022! Happy vapes!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/12/21)

Being the ever optemistic pessimist, 2022 could only be better than 2021!

Wishing all of you only the best for the new year, good luck with all challenges the world throws you and remember, if all else fails, smile, vape and remember someone out there loves you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/21)

Happy New Year to all the wonderful member of this forum, to old friends and new. Appreciate being part of this community and hope to hang out here some more in 2022.

Stay safe and vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac (31/12/21)

Happy New Year to all. I wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (1/1/22)

happy new year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/22)

Vape mates , may '22 be the best one yet - go big , have fun and stay safe !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/1/22)

Starting the year right! All of the best for 2022 fellow forumites!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Starting the year right! All of the best for 2022 fellow forumites!
> View attachment 247423


Now you have my attention ... Single Malts 
What vape flavour(s) do you find goes with em' ... I'm struggling  ... In my smoking heyday, a no.2 / Torpedo from either Cohiba, Montecristo, or even Romeo y Julieta did the job wonderfully, however I can't seem to find a juice substitute that works

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now you have my attention ... Single Malts
> What vape flavour(s) do you find goes with em' ... I'm struggling  ... In my smoking heyday, a no.2 / Torpedo from either Cohiba, Montecristo, or even Romeo y Julieta did the job wonderfully, however I can't seem to find a juice substitute that works





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Now you have my attention ... Single Malts
> What vape flavour(s) do you find goes with em' ... I'm struggling  ... In my smoking heyday, a no.2 / Torpedo from either Cohiba, Montecristo, or even Romeo y Julieta did the job wonderfully, however I can't seem to find a juice substitute that works



For MTL 
Wienervape Good Boy
Pied Piper (basically the entire range, but Arabian Nights and The Connoisseur is my favorites)
Then if you stumble across a bottle of Twisp Tobacco #1 or Cubano in a Spar or garage or kiosk, buy it immediately because it is discontinued, it's some of the best true tobacco flavors.
And, as always, Taviro for DL/RDL

All of these go great with a cup of coffee and excellent with a single malt Islay

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> For MTL
> Wienervape Good Boy
> Pied Piper (basically the entire range, but Arabian Nights and The Connoisseur is my favorites)
> Then if you stumble across a bottle of Twisp Tobacco #1 or Cubano in a Spar or garage or kiosk, buy it immediately because it is discontinued, it's some of the best true tobacco flavors.
> ...



Thanks so much ... I'm a man on a mission now  ... I've gotten used to desert and bakery flavours as a coffee stinkie replacement, but there is no way they could ever replace a no.2 as a malt compliment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks so much ... I'm a man on a mission now  ... I've gotten used to desert and bakery flavours as a coffee stinkie replacement, but there is no way they could ever replace a no.2 as a malt compliment.



Alternatively you could send me your malts and I will do my best to find a juice that suits them

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Alternatively you could send me your malts and I will do my best to find a juice that suits them


You know where I live, and the offer is open to pop around ... jus' bring them tobacco flavours that I know you have in your stash with, as it seems there is a use for them after all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You know where I live, and the offer is open to pop around ... jus' bring them tobacco flavours that I know you have in your stash with, as it seems there is a use for them after all



Hahaha, unfortunately no "stash" anymore... Only recipes and I can't remember what was good and what not.... Calling @GregF here.... He used to vape a lot of my tobaccos. Weigh in here please Greg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Hahaha, unfortunately no "stash" anymore... Only recipes and I can't remember what was good and what not.... Calling @GregF here.... He used to vape a lot of my tobaccos. Weigh in here please Greg



No prob. ... I guess we're gonna be testing out @Dela Rey Steyn 's suggestions then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi here is some "light" reading for you to peruse

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi here is some "light" reading for you to peruse
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/



Light reading?  ... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

